# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  CMN (Compangnie Meridionale de Navigation)

## Γιάννης Φ

Και φυσικά μιλάμε για την Compagnie Meridionale De Navigation!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Και το Girolata πρώην ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> Και το Girolata πρώην ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Τα δύο ήταν δικά μας το μεσαίο παραλίγο να το είχαμε...

----------

